# University Occupations all over Europe



## nonesuch (Jan 27, 2010)

It started in Vienna where a bunch of students took over a university building to protest tuition fees and is now every damn where in Europe. I found out about this on accident as i was hitching from Vienna to Venice and got stuck in Graz, Austria. I sent out an emergency couch request on couchsurfing.com while i took a nap in a burger king and surprisingly got a bunch of offers. So i crashed at some chicks house and the next day she brought me to the "occupation house". The school decided to try quelling the revolution by moving all the kids into another building on campus but instead the new building just became a squat pad and they kept the original building they took. The "revolution house" as I called it was full of dozens of kids getting high, playing music, and sleeping all over the place. I ended up staying there for a week. It was great, community meals fresh from the dumpsters, everyone shared pot and smokes. We marched on the school with drums and chanted something in German that sounded pretty serious. But i had to go, got a ride to Villach and then some Bulgarian picked me up and brought me all the way to Venice. 

So look into this if your coming to bum europe, the revolution has morphed into a million different causes but try searching for rhythms of resistance, bologna burns, and european university protests. Also apparently this has now gone global, i hear there was a take over at Berkelely and some other spots in the states as well as other countries worldwide. 

Also its a worthy cause, Free Education for Everyone on Earth


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Jan 28, 2010)

bitchin


----------



## wartomods (Jan 30, 2010)

rightttttttt


----------



## nonesuch (Jan 31, 2010)

warto - what do you mean? you dont believe me?


----------



## bote (Jan 31, 2010)

all those ttts roughly translate as ¨A-1, have another one¨


----------

